# Sorry - Poppy AGAIN



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

so, i have just picked Poppy up and when i put her down i had a clear discharge on my t-shirt. 

I then checked her (down below) and noticed that she had a more clear discharge coming out, i wiped it with a wet wipe and it had a reddy tinge to it like there was blood in it.

Is this normal? and does this mean she might be about to have them?

Any advice would be great!

Thanks


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Kelsie

I have had this on my cream coloured duvet cover and the birth was imminent  The stains have still not come out


----------



## emajhall (Apr 21, 2008)

Good luck - sounds like she is starting.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Sounds like you'll soon be seeing kittens born  within 24 hrs, maybe within 12 hrs. Good wishes for a safe healthy birth. Sending Poppy lots of cyber kisses - x x x x x


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck, cant remember how long it was inbetween duvet stains and birth it was quite a few litters ago, vaguely think it was about 24 hours. Just watch her for any signs of struggling, i.e. pushing for hours and hours and nothing happening, anything nasty coming out. Signs of starting... the queen panting (yes mine do that gob open and all that), or if the first kit is on its way out you will see a plastic looking sac, like a condom pmsl, this is the babe's head normally. The sac over the head has to come off within a few minutes or the kit will suffocate. The queen may do it, or you can split it yourself with fingers to make sure the kit can breathe and open its airways with your little finger (common sense, making sure you have washed your own hands with antibac ).

You'll probably find the queen will do all this as course of nature, but watch her like a hawk as they dont all behave as per mother nature's rule book


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

hi guys
thanks for all the help, i was starting to get a bit worried as this is my first time and i didnt know what to expect!
I left her for while and ive just checked her again, she had a bit more discharge (again with a bit a blood in it) when i wiped this away i noticed that she seems slightly dilated! She is still walking around ect though, doesnt seem to be settling!
I will keep you all updated!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

she may settle if you stay in the same room,my girls like me to lay next to them,if i try to go they will follow,even if a baby is half out!good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Awww how exciting....

Dont forget to keep the same towels or whatever with them for the first few days at least.. all those smells helps them bond...
but you will know all that anyway xxx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> she may settle if you stay in the same room,my girls like me to lay next to them,if i try to go they will follow,even if a baby is half out!good luck and keep us posted


I hole up with my girls as well, quite like going into hibernation with a stack of nibbles, wine and essentials. Love the waiting if I was being honest


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

Well - still no sign of kittens this morning and i have had to come to work. My OH is at home today so he is going to sit with her. 
Last night she seemed slightly dilated but she looks exactly the same this morning. Nothings changed. 
She is fine in herself and has even eaten a little bit of meat today. She only seems comfotable when shes lying on her back on my knee. The rest of the time she just keeps walking around. This morning the bump seems to hanging really low in stead of out to the side. 
I will let you all know when the eventually start arriving!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

I hope she waits for you to finish work before she has them, it would be such a shame for you to miss it.
My cat seems to like giving birth on a friday night, may be just a coincidence, or maybe shes being very thoughtfull. who knows!


----------



## thebullandthebear (Apr 23, 2008)

Dont worry kels im taking good care of your little babe and i will let you know as soon as anything happens


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Awwwww that's sweet, your OH keeping in touch with updates, bless. Hope its good news soon C.x.


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

You're trusting Ant to look after her??? 

only kidding


----------



## thebullandthebear (Apr 23, 2008)

what a cheek!!! 

im an awesome pops!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

But are you ok as a maternity nurse, lol  Keep us updated eh?


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

thebullandthebear said:


> what a cheek!!!
> 
> im an awesome pops!


Only jokin Ant. I hear you have sarnies and a book and are camping out by the kitten box?  Awwwwww.


----------



## thebullandthebear (Apr 23, 2008)

> Only jokin Ant. I hear you have sarnies and a book and are camping out by the kitten box? Awwwwww.


in the words of bailey... I TAKE CARE OF MY KIIIIDS lol 

Nothing to report yet though. She is still very bobies so im gonna leave her for a short while to walk the bull and the bear


----------



## thebullandthebear (Apr 23, 2008)

oh and lisa, i love the pic on your avatar of your two headed cat!


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

thebullandthebear said:


> oh and lisa, i love the pic on your avatar of your two headed cat!


HHEEEYYYY!!!  My two headed cat is very special !!!!!


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

still no sign of kittens, its now over 36 hours since she lost her 'plug'.
I have spoken to another breeder i know and she says this can happen and can go on for a couple of days. Have you ever experienced this?


----------



## thebullandthebear (Apr 23, 2008)

theres still no babies  
i keep asking her when they are coming but she wont tell


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

god damn it!!!
Its now 40 hours since her 'plug' went, im sick of waiting. 
Tell her to hurry up


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

PoppyLily said:


> god damn it!!!
> Its now 40 hours since her 'plug' went, im sick of waiting.
> Tell her to hurry up


HURRY UP!


----------



## thebullandthebear (Apr 23, 2008)

PoppyLily said:


> god damn it!!!
> Its now 40 hours since her 'plug' went, im sick of waiting.


how inconsiderate of her!


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

kittens NOW please!!!!!!!



Are you reading to her again today Ant?


----------



## thebullandthebear (Apr 23, 2008)

maybe my reading is the reason shes keeps falling asleep instead of having the kittens 

I thought Harry Potter, the deathly hallows would have been nice for her


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I think I might be inclined to have the vet look her over if there is nothing by tomorrow morning. Do you know how many days gone she is now?


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

well i think tomorrow will be the 64th day. Maybe i should give the vets a ring see what they think??


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

I wouldnt worry to much yet,id give her a couple more days.unless she is uncomfortable,and in obvious pain,are you 100% sure on dates?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah day 64 is still fairly early. I've had them keep me waiting til day 67/68 before now. It's just the discharge a few days ago I'd be a bit concerned about  If it was the plug I thought she'd have been well on the way by now 2/3 days further on  Is she passing anything still?


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

mmm i would get her checked at the vets only as when the plug has come out they are open to infections after about 72 hours if the babies have not been born 

but am sure someone on here will know more and will be able to advice you better  
good luck and all the best with the new arrivals


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

It may not have been the plug that came out,maybe it was just a bit of discharge??


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

hiya
to be honest, i cant say i am 100% sure. 
If my dates are correct then her 65th day wil lbe saturday! I phoned the vets at 5.45pm tonight and they didnt seem worried either. They said the same really, if she is happy in herself to leave her a couple more days. 
I will keep you all updated. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

we`ll be waiting.........


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Well Kelsie, if its any consolation, sometimes meezers really do take their time - perhaps Poppy is no meezer but I can tell you that my queens have kept me pacing up and down the maternity ward on day 70 once. 

Usually they (my queens) deliver on day 67 or 68. Most well behaved girls do so on or around day 65 (ish) but it could be a day or two out. One is never absolutely certain when Day 1 really was so day 65 is bound to be equally uncertain. 

Sending good wishes for a safe delivery of healthy kittens soon.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Like Ra I have Queens that have kept me waiting and had there kittens as late as 70 days
I'm sure she will have them TONIGHT


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

Nearly mid-night.....hurry-up, sweetie!


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

Still no babies!!!!!!!


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

Nope, no babies. She had a little something to eat this morning and then got back in the kittening box. 
The vet said to phone back if there is still no sign of anything happening by Monday.


----------



## thebullandthebear (Apr 23, 2008)

theres still no babies kels


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

Hurry up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebullandthebear (Apr 23, 2008)

im sick of waiting now so im just reading up on info on how to do a diy cesearian


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Nothing like drastic action then!!!! Put down those garden shears!


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

DONT YOU BLOODY DARE!! 
My baby better be in one piece when i get home!!!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

OOOOHHHH someone is in trouble!!!


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

Still no kittens


----------



## thebullandthebear (Apr 23, 2008)

Not yet! Shes really hogging them to herself! If she hasnt had them by the end of tommorow we are going to have to consult the vets again


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

Gooooood luuuuuck!!!!!!


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi...just got on here tonight to see if the babies are here yet....holy...you must be going crazy! This is more exciting than a soap opera!  The plot thickens..... let us know just the minute something happens. My girls have been very considerate, never going over 65 days. What breed is the little tyke ? I have a litter of three 4 week old Himalayians upstairs and that moms sister with her 6 babies downstairs in my bedroom closet....and as if that isn't exciting enough, I am bottle feeding 2 little dsh orphans whose mother was run over on the road. I have had them since they were roughly a week old. They are now 4 weeks old and starting to nibbble food on their own....still on the bottle though. Busy, busy, busy. Good luck, I have my fingers crossed.
Sue


----------



## thebullandthebear (Apr 23, 2008)

It sounds like you have got your handsfull with all those little ones! 

Poppy is a bengal

This was her from nearly a week ago


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow she looks ready to burst! I bet theyre all to cosy and warm to wanna come out 

Good luck *fingers crossed its soon*


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

OK Poppy - enough of the joking around..... GET THOSE KITTENS OUT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thebullandthebear (Apr 23, 2008)

just to update those who are interested, Poppy still hasnt delivered her little "Poplets" and we have been told to hold tight for the time being


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

They must be very nice and warm


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh come on Poppy!!!!! Stop keeping us in suspenders, lol


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

maybe she isnt actually pregnant....
I think you should go around your home and see if your a cushion missing..
perhaps she just ate one...


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

i think you might be right Maxwell

her belly was going crazy last night - i think the kittens were doing backflips in there - probably trying to escape


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

That happened with our new Mum the night before she had her kittens. She was stretched out on my lap and all I could feel was a boxing match.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

She's enormous, there must be quite a few in there.

Hope all goes well 

Fiona


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Any news yet????


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

nope nothing  Spoke to vet again who says there is absolutely nothing to worry about as the kittens are moving around etc. She says the time to worry is if her waters break and shes not pushing etc 

I cant believe shes taking this long - I think shes doing it on purpose now cos shes knows everyone is bloody waiting


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I think so too Kel, good job you and your man are both on kittenwatch. I normally have to do it single-handed and take loads of days off work


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

You will just need to give her a good talking to and tell her that the UK population is waiting for her to get going!


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi from Canada....I am also eagerly awaiting the new arrivals! What color pattern is the dad? I have two litters of Himalayians. There are 3 five week olds in the first litter (a flame point male, a seal point female and a blue cream point female.) The second litter is 2 weeks old and consists of 3 flame point males, a seal point male and I believe the two females are also seal point...though might turn out blue point. Hard to tell yet. All are georgeous. I also am bottle feeding two orphan dsh kittens (neighbours barn cat got killed on the road leaving three babies, one of which did not survive.) They work so they asked me to raise them. Thank goodness they are starting to eat on their own some.


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

I hope poppy is reading this thread...
she might feel guilty keeping us waiting...


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

Maxwell said:


> I hope poppy is reading this thread...
> she might feel guilty keeping us waiting...


Haha. I know - i keep telling her that everyone is waiting for her!!!! 
Babies going crazy again last night and shes feeling quite solid this morning. 
I keep saying "its got to be today" then it isnt - its driving us crazy!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

STILL NO BABIES!!!!!!


----------



## thebullandthebear (Apr 23, 2008)

still no babies!  

the little poplets are kicking hell out of Poppy! Surely she cant take any more! 

i've got the feeling they will be here v.soon!


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

they better be!! cause if they're not....... *shakes fist*


----------



## thebullandthebear (Apr 23, 2008)

thats the spirit! we've tried being nice so now we will try intimadation!


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

Just been home to check on her and the babies looked like they were doing backflips!!
Hurry up Poppy!!!!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Sounds like she has an Olympic feline gymnastic team on the way!!!


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

Sounds also like if they cant come out the natural way theyre trying to make it up and out through the ears, nose or mouth by any means possible hehe. Mummy is keeping them captive me thinks


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

My gosh! How many days do you think she has gone over the 64?? I have heard of horses doing this but not cats. Have you got any idea when she actually got bred? My girls go 64 to 65 days. It is unmistakable when my girls got bred...there is a growl that turns rapidly into a howl.... Of course, mine mate in the basement where we can easily hear all the sound effects.


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

TBH i am not 100% on the day she was mated - they were out in the cat house and i am at work most days so i didnt hear anything! 
When i spoke with the vet, she just guessed that her due date was last Saturday but she said she obviously can't be sure. 

HURRY UP!!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

COME ON POPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

this was Poppy last night!


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

Are you sure she didnt eat another cat lol   COME ON POPPY! Keep us posted on her hun  and good luck i bet your really excited, Id be extremely impatient hehe


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

aaaaaww - I want to kiss that lovely tummy! 

How many babies do you suppose might be wriggling about in there?


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

I really dont know...this is my first litter so im a bit of a novice. My friend who has had kittens before thinks 4. Time will tell, eh!
Its got to be this weekend!?!?!


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't know about a cat, I think she's swallowed a sofa  She's gorgeous.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Not sure about how well sofas can impersonate an olympic team of gymnasts though - LOL  (see post No 74 on Page 8 of this thread) 

Sending good wishes for a healthy and safe delivery - love the thought of "little Poplets" soon ...


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

PoppyLily said:


> this was Poppy last night!


Well looking at that teat on the photo, it looks like her milks in


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

Not Long Nowwwwwww.....


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Any news yet? COME ON POPPY!!!!!!


----------



## thebullandthebear (Apr 23, 2008)

hi everyone, sorry to disappoint but still no news. 
She is nesting a lot now though and babies going crazy trying to get out!!
As soon as she starts, you will all be the first to know!!
COME ON!!!!!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

COME ON POPPY!!!!!!!PMSL


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

THE POPLETS HAVE ARRIVED. 
She had 3 when i got up this morning at 7am then she had another at 7.50am. 
we have 3 brown spot and a snow!! Both Mother and Father were brown spotted!
Mummy and babies doing well. 
I will post some pic asap. 
Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats worth the wait then dont forget the pics (especially the snow)


----------



## thebullandthebear (Apr 23, 2008)

I think the last born might be a silver, il get some pics when poppy has finished with them! That ones my favourite coz i had to help poppy deliver and get it out of the sac!


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Great news!  I hope mum and babies are doing well.

Fiona


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

Hurry Up And Take Some Pics Ant... Everyones Waiting!!!!


----------



## thebullandthebear (Apr 23, 2008)

Managed to get some pics but struggled because poppy is yet to take the placentas off them.





































The one i thought was silver looks brown now she has been cleaned up! 
Poppy is doing fine she had a little bobiees and has started taking the placentas off. She has done very well buts wants her mum to come home at dinner for a cuddle


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

thebullandthebear said:


> Managed to get some pics but struggled because poppy is yet to take the placentas off them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is no 4 the snow ??? the others look as if they are going to be stunning colours as well


----------



## thebullandthebear (Apr 23, 2008)

yeah number four is the snow, il get more pics once poppy has got the placentas off, they are little stunners i want us to keep them all


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

thebullandthebear said:


> yeah number four is the snow, il get more pics once poppy has got the placentas off, they are little stunners i want us to keep them all


Yeah, I think we're always going to have that problem 

Fiona


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

PoppyLily said:


> THE POPLETS HAVE ARRIVED.
> She had 3 when i got up this morning at 7am then she had another at 7.50am.
> we have 3 brown spot and a snow!! Both Mother and Father were brown spotted!
> Mummy and babies doing well.
> ...


CONGRATS! AT LONG LONG LAST!

Hope mummy and bubbas are all doing well. C.x.


----------



## thebullandthebear (Apr 23, 2008)

thanks! the way things were going we thought they were going to come out as fully grown cats!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, wow, "Congratulations" on your new arrivals. Glad all went well. *


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

YAY,,, Congratulations...
what weights are they..?
they look very healthy


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

They are lovely. Bet your glad the waiting is over. I couldnt breed cats otherwise i would be over run would have to keep at least 1 from every litter.


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

Finally! They look gorgeous, glad they are all well.


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

Typical i miss it all  Congratulations, they are beautiful well worth the wait! I bet your all so relieved now


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Singing and dancing for joy and sending congratulations - thanks for sharing those gorgeous pictures - those babies are so delightful!!!!


----------



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Congratulations!!!! They are absolutely beautiful! I know just what you mean about keeping them all. (I kept 5 out of 12 last summer.) I am attaching a pic of one of the females that I kept. Her name is Heidi. She is a Himalayian.


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Congratulations to Poppy and to you, they're so cute


----------



## gtrgirl96 (Apr 23, 2008)

well it should be between 24 and 48 hours and i have delivered 14 litters so mail me at [email protected] with questions


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

gtrgirl96 said:


> well it should be between 24 and 48 hours and i have delivered 14 litters so mail me at [email protected] with questions


so young ,yet so much knowledge,we are not worthy!*bows repeatidly*


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

WELL DONE POPPY!and mum


----------

